# مارايكم بهذا المخطط



## اميرة الحسن (20 مايو 2006)

مارايكم بهذا المخطط لاني اريد تنفيذه في منزلنا

الدور الاول






الدور الثاني


----------



## uweys (20 مايو 2006)

مخطط ممتاز ومناسب, لمدنيتنا الاسلامية الخاصة ...لم يحويه من خصوصية للساكن , والضيف. لو كان الامر, لي لبدلت مكان المكتب, مكان صالون النساء ...وباب للمكتب مقابل. لصالون الرجال . انما هي لفتة والمعذرة . اويس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

ماشي الفكره عادي كويسه بس ليه المكتب فاتح على فراغ الطعام 
وبعدين التوجيه مش عاجبني واكيد مش هيعجبني اولا فين اتجاه الشمال عندك انا عن نفسي مش عارف افرضه لفوق مثلا كده مصيبه المطبخ هيخلي ريحة الفيلا ياسلام
من اليمين او الشمال برضه مش صح يبقى ملوش حل الا انه يكون تحت وده افضل حل ليه 
لكني اجد ان في هذه الحاله عناصر غرف النوم الاخرى في الجنوب الصرف يعني حراره وشمس ووجع قلب مش عارف ليه حاسس ان السلم لو كان هو اللي في الجنوب كان افضل لانه مش مهم عندي توجيهه 
المهم كلامي ده حسب ما افترض انا وللعلم انا مش عارف الصح فين اتجاه الشمال 
اخيرااا الفيلا حلوه لكن محتاجه تغييرات جذريه 
لكن برضه هنتظر تحددي اتجاه الشمال الاول يمكن كلامي غلط وبعدين ارجع واحكم من الاول


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (20 مايو 2006)

*كما قال الزميل مشاكس 

من ناحية [blink]الفكرة[/blink] وهي توفير الخصوصية جيد 

اما من اتجاه 

1- الشمال اين مكانه الصحيح فلابد من توضيحة لنتمكن من التقيم السليم لاتجهات الحمامات والمطبخ وغرف النوم 

2- بالنسبة للحمامات اجد انك وزعتيها تقريبا في جميع انحاء الفيلا ولم تراعي الصرف ولا تكلفة المواسير ده غير انه باضافة المطبخ يبقي احتل الصرف كده 3 وجهات من 4 يبقي عندك مواسير علي 3 وجهات وده طبعا نتيجو توزيعهم من اتجاه ومن ناحية اخري عدم عمل مناور جيب او مناور داخلية لتجميع المواسير بها يبقي الواجهة ادمرت .


3- بالنسبة للمسطاحات اري انك يجب ان تقومي بمراجعتها نظرا لان هناك حمام غرفة النوم الرئيسية كبير جداااااااااا

الرجاء الا تغضبي ولا تحزني فالبداية دائما يكون بها كثير من الاخطاء ولكن المهم الافادة في النهاية واتمني لكي التوفيق *


----------



## عاشق الخالد (20 مايو 2006)

مخطط جميل .. لكن أين طعام النساء ؟

هل يشتركون في طعام الرجال بعد قيام الرجال


----------



## حجرالرياض (20 مايو 2006)

الاخت اميرة اسعد الله ايامك بكل خير

من الحكمة ان يبدا الانسان بالدراسة قبل الشروع في العمل وطلبك من اخوانك ابداء آرائهم حيال بيت المستقبل ليس الا جزء من الدراسة .

فالذي اود ان اضيفة بانك لم تتبعي اسلوب الهندسة القيمية في التصميم وذلك من خلال ملاحظتي على التالي :-

- بتباعد دورات المياه ( اكرمكم الله ) وتعدد مواقعها واختلاف مواضعها بحيث اصبحت دورات المياه بالطابق العلوي واحدة فوق مجلس الرجال والاخرى فوق المدخل وهذا خطأ يقع فيه كثير من المهندسين للاسباب التالية :-

- طول قنوات الصرف الصحي وتباعد غرف التفتيش وتعدد اتجاهاتها ومنسوبها المحكوم بمنسوب الارض وموقغ غرفة الصرف الخارجية مما يؤدي الي زيادة في التكلفة والتشويش على جمالية المبنى

- فموضع دورات المياه يجب ان يكون بعيد عن اسقف الغرف ( يفترض ان تكون فوق بعض ) لامور فنية ولعدم تسرب المياه على الغرف مما يتسبب لاحقا في اضافة اعباء اخرى غير محسوبة

- عدم وجود مناور

- بعد صالون النساء عن غرفة الطعام مما يؤدي الى مرور الزائرات بالمنطقة المخصصة للعائلة

- وجود السلم في هذه المنطقة لا يوحي بان له دور جمالي بل اصبح عائق في المدخل

- وكذلك يبدو للرائي بان الشكل الخارجي للمبنى صندوقي تقليدي

هذا ما احببت ان اشارك به

 وشكرا على مشاركتك لنا ببيت احلامك ​


----------



## hasanat75 (20 مايو 2006)

الاخت الكريمة تحية وبعد ...
الفكرة من وجهة نظري جيدة 
ولكن هناك اضافة بسيطة اود ان اطرحها وهي وجود المكتب في نهاية المنزل بالنسبة الى المدخل الرئيسي وضعه هناك يحدث ارباك اذا اردنا التحدث عن الخصوصية بمعنى انه اذا كان هناك زائر و كانت الزيارة زيارة عمل من البديهي سيكون المكتب هو الراعي الى هذه الزيارة وليس صالون الرجال 
على سبيل المثال فبتالي على الزائر اختراق المنزل بكاملة للوصول الى المكتب وبهذا فقدنا الخصوصية للمنزل هذا من وجهة نظري......وشكرا


----------



## hasanat75 (20 مايو 2006)

هناك ملاحظة بسيطة ارجو من الاخوان الرد عليها وهي من خلال تصفحي للمواقع العربية الملاحظ ان الطراس المستخدم في المملكة العربية السعودية هو دوبلكس بنسبة كبيرة هل هذا صحيح و ما السبب ولكم الشكر


----------



## معماريون (20 مايو 2006)

استكمال ملاحظات الاخوه واخذها في الاعتبار ومراعات الجوانب الاقتصاديه 
والملاحظات هي :
التوزيع المعماري (توزيع العناصر) غير قوي !
دورة المياه داخل مجلس الرجال
الصاله اصبحت عنصر حركه وموزع لعناصر (المطبخ . الطعام . جلسه . السلم )
اذا كان من خصوصيه فيلاحظ الجلسه العائليه على محور مستقيم مع مدخل الرجال وتعرفون
جلسه عائليه هي عنصر الاستخدام للاسره وهو اكثر عنصر مفيد طوال عمر السكن

العمود في مدخل النساء نقطة التقاءه مع السلالم للمدخل غير مدروس !
السلم الرئيسي درجات السلم غير منتظمة من حيث الابعاد وهذا غير عملي !
المستويات داخل الصاله غير مدروسه
الدوران في زاويه واحده لكل من مجلس النساء ومجلس الرجال هل هو جمالي ام عمليا ام ماذا !!!

اميرة الحسن ياليت نعرف الموقع تقريبا لان ذلك مهم بالنسبه لاختيار التصميم لان التصميم المرفق
اتصور انه من النماذج الجاهزه وهو تصميم قديم وتطور حاليا مع تغير مواد البناء الحديثه
لابد من التأني قبل البدء وشكرا على جراءتك بعرض المخطط


----------



## اميرة الحسن (21 مايو 2006)

اتجاه الشمال هو اتجاه النافذة الخلفية للمطبخ اشكركم جدا علي اراءكم وياريت تساعدوني بتعديل
المخطط وتقليل العيوب به


----------



## المهندس الصنعاني (21 مايو 2006)

انا مش طالع عندي الدور الثاني ؟؟؟ لكن المقترح اللي عندي للدور الأول هو جعل المكتب بدلاً من صالة الطعام ليكون قريب من المدخل لعدم اختراق الخصوصية .. وصالة الطعام تكون بدلا من صالون النساء لتكون أيضاً قريبة من صالون الرجال لتحقيق الخصوصية .. أما صالون النساء فتكون بدلاً من المكتب لأن صالون النساء يفضل أن تكون بعيدة قليلا من الجناح الخاص بالرجال لضمان عدم سماع أي صوت صادر من قبل الصالون .... والله أعلم ,,,,,,,,,,,, الصنعاني:81:


----------



## hope light (19 مارس 2009)

بس احب اسألك اذا حضرتك عامله معالجات لمخططك لأنو بالعاده لا يحبذ ان يكون المطبخ في نهاية البيت بالاضافه الى انو يجب ان يكون هناك علاقة بين المكتب وصالة الاستقبال فالعلاقه المباشرة بينهما جدا ضعيفه تكاد تكون معدومه


----------



## البحر4499 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت الكريمة تحية وبعد ... 
المخطط بشكل عام ممتاز ويوجد به بعض الملاحظات مثل المطبخ والطعام العلاقه بينهما ضعيفه ويجب مراجعه العلاقات الوضفيه .


----------

